

Ask HN: I've created 4 versions for my portfolio. Let's choose the best - csbartus

Hello Hackers,<p>Up until now I had a very basic version of my web design &amp; development portfolio, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;01.its-csongor.com, and my customers liked it.<p>Not so much myself so I&#x27;ve replaced with one &#x27;better&#x27; using a golden ratio layout and unusual presentation: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;its-csongor.com. Now it seems people find it not so good like the previous.<p>So I&#x27;ve created another two versions, more classic but still strong: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;02.its-csongor.com and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;04.its-csongor.com<p>If you have time and interest I would like to ask you to tell me which one is the best, how I should go forward.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
daliusd
[http://01.its-csongor.com](http://01.its-csongor.com) \- I don't like
something about this

[http://02.its-csongor.com](http://02.its-csongor.com) \- does not fit to
screen sometimes. Try resizing browser to understand what I'm talking about (I
am using Firefox).

[http://its-csongor.com](http://its-csongor.com) \- hard to figure out what's
going on.

[http://04.its-csongor.com](http://04.its-csongor.com) \- this one looks best
IMHO still can be improved. I would like to see contents in the beginning not
in the end.

~~~
csbartus
thank you sir!

------
chidevguy
01 - Found it a bit confusing as to which link I should click first. Add fuel
to your business? Let's get started?

Current - Interesting idea but I found it difficult to mouseover a particular
portfolio site due to the small hitbox for each covered one. Also don't like
how the navigation seems crammed in an odd spot.

02 - This one isn't bad but I didn't like the home page. Not sure if it was
just broken in my browser or if I was supposed to see just one sentence until
I clicked on it.

04 - By far my favorite. Although I wish the navigation was at the top instead
of the bottom.

~~~
csbartus
thanks, it seems I'll go with #4.

it was a big help guys!

------
Wezc
You are obviously working on a big screen. Even with my 15' retina I don't
like any of them.

This one is good enough but still to large for me I guess. Maybe try to think
less "big" [http://04.its-csongor.com/](http://04.its-csongor.com/) I would
suggest for this one to not set each block with the screen width. Maybe try
with 2 blocks per line, visitors will have a better overview of your site with
less effort and scrolling.

~~~
csbartus
yes I'm working on a big screen. this haunts me since the beginning. maybe its
time to switch back to my laptop screen.

very good feedback and thanks a lot!

------
csbartus
And the links are:

[http://01.its-csongor.com](http://01.its-csongor.com)

[http://its-csongor.com](http://its-csongor.com)

[http://02.its-csongor.com](http://02.its-csongor.com)

[http://04.its-csongor.com](http://04.its-csongor.com)

------
pkinsky
Do you still do side work as a sysadmin for the Russian Mob? How did you
escape from the fictional universe of Neal Stephenson's Reamde?

~~~
csbartus
Did not know I was so (in)famous :))

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reamde](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reamde)

